# For example, zum Beispiel



## gaer

I'm confused about something. When I looked up the abbreviation, I found only:
z. B.

But this is a real pain to type! Informally, do you also see: z.B. and zB? I can see "zB" on the Net, but that's because Google pays no attention to punctuation.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm confused about something. When I looked up the abbreviation, I found only:
> z. B.
> 
> But this is a real pain to type! Informally, do you also see: z.B. and zB? I can see "zB" on the Net, but that's because Google pays no attention to punctuation.
> 
> Gaer



Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ist mir auch zu salopp.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm confused about something. When I looked up the abbreviation, I found only:
> z. B.
> 
> But this is a real pain to type! Informally, do you also see: z.B. and zB? I can see "zB" on the Net, but that's because Google pays no attention to punctuation.
> 
> Gaer



Also, wenn du auch im formellen Text "z.B." schrebst, ist das völlig korrekt. Auch wenn der Duden einen "halbes Leerzeichen" verlangt, welches ich nicht mal auf der Tastatur finde, dann finde ich das übertrieben. Ich kann es einfach Tippen: z + . + Shift+b + . Ohne Leerzeichen!

Es ist doch im Englishcne das Gleiche mit "e.g." und "i.e.", oder?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also, wenn du auch im formellen Text "z.B." schrebst, ist das völlig korrekt. Auch wenn der Duden einen "halbes Leerzeichen" verlangt, welches ich nicht mal auf der Tastatur finde, dann finde ich das übertrieben. Ich kann es einfach Tippen: z + . + Shift+b + . Ohne Leerzeichen!
> 
> Es ist doch im Englishcne das Gleiche mit "e.g." und "i.e.", oder?


e.g. and e. g. are both correct, according to Word. But it accepts only "i.e."

I prefer: e.g., i.e., z.B. So it looks like English and German DO work the same way in this case. Btw, Outlook express is too stupid to recognize i.e or e.g. in any form. Weird!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ist mir auch zu salopp.
> 
> Jana


zB oder z.B., Jana?  

Ich habe angenommen, dass man "zB" nur aus Faulheit schreibt. 

Auf Englisch schreibt man "eg" oder "ie", wenn man ein bisschen faul ist. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> zB oder z.B., Jana?



zB - das finde ich salopp
Entschuldigung, ich habe z.B. in deinem Beitrag übersehen. Das benutze ich auch oft, weil es besser aussieht.

Jana


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> e.g. and e. g. are both correct, according to Word. But it accepts only "i.e."
> 
> I prefer: e.g., i.e., z.B. So it looks like English and German DO work the same way in this case. Btw, Outlook express is too stupid to recognize i.e or e.g. in any form. Weird!
> 
> Gaer


Gaer, was bedeutet Btw?


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Gaer, was bedeutet Btw?



By the way. Eine tolle Seite hier.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> By the way. Eine tolle Seite hier.
> 
> Jana


kennst Du die ganze Internet?


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> kennst Du * die das* ganze Internet (weil: das Netz)?



Ja. ...

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> zB oder z.B., Jana?
> 
> Ich habe angenommen, dass man "zB" nur aus Faulheit schreibt.
> 
> Auf Englisch schreibt man "eg" oder "ie", wenn man ein bisschen faul ist.
> 
> Gaer



Ich schreibe gleich in Deutsch weiter, um deinen Fluss nicht zu unterbrechen, Gaer.   

Also, "zB" habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen, auch eg und ie sehen für mich sehr blöd aus. Ich rate dir, bei "z.B." zu bleiben.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich schreibe gleich in Deutsch weiter, um deinen Fluss nicht zu unterbrechen, Gaer.
> 
> Also, "zB" habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen, auch eg und ie sehen für mich sehr blöd aus. Ich rate dir, bei "z.B." zu bleiben.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.  "z.B." verwende ich ausschließlich.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich schreibe gleich in Deutsch weiter, um deinen Fluss nicht zu unterbrechen, Gaer.
> 
> Also, "zB" habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen, auch eg und ie sehen für mich sehr blöd aus. Ich rate dir, bei "z.B." zu bleiben.


um meine Fluss nicht zu unterbrechen…

Es ist kein Fluss, Who, aber ich wage nicht zu sagen, was "mein Fluss" wirklich ist. Wie sagt man "a pitiful trickle". 

(I have another word in mind, and I'll bet you can guess what it is.)  

Btw, type in "man sagt z. B." or "man sagt z.B." and watch what happens. It's a bug, but you will see that it is used, as a lazy shortcut.

Also wirst du sofort "zB" sehen, doch es sieht für mich genau so blöd aus.

Übrigens: Kann man auch "bei mir sieht das genauso blöd aus" schreiben?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> um meine Fluss nicht zu unterbrechen…



Ich denke, du weißt, was ich mit "Fluss" meinte. Vielleciht passt "flow" oder besser "fluency" dort gut hin.



> Es ist kein Fluss, Who, aber ich wage nicht zu sagen, was "mein Fluss" wirklich ist. Wie sagt man "a pitiful trickle".



Wie wäre es mit einem "(mitleidigem) Gerinnsel"?   



> (I have another word in mind, and I'll bet you can guess what it is.)



And that is? I have no idea what you're talking about.   



> Btw, type in "man sagt z. B." or "man sagt z.B." and watch what happens. It's a bug, but you will see that it is used, as a lazy shortcut.
> 
> Also wirst du sofort "zB" sehen, doch es sieht für mich genau so blöd aus.



Good to know. Please forget "zB", because that looks wronger than wrong.   



> Übrigens: Kann man auch "bei mir sieht das genauso blöd aus" schreiben?



Ich denke, du meintest eher "FÜR mich ..."

Welch a Denglish Antwort.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich denke, du weißt, was ich mit "Fluss" meinte. Vielleciht passt "flow" oder besser "fluency" dort gut hin.



Ich glaube, Gaer hat genauso metaphorisch geantwortet. 





> Wie wäre es mit einem "(mitleidigem) Gerinnsel"?



"Rieseln" finde ich besser.  





> And that is? I have no idea what you're talking about.



Ich habe eine Idee, wage aber nicht zu geraten.   





> Good to know. Please forget "zB", because that looks wronger than wrong.



SO "falsch" ist es auf jeden Fall nicht.  Eher unratsam, sehr unratsam, aber nicht falsch.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Idee, wage aber nicht zu geraten.


Vielleicht "sie zu verraten"?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Gaer hat genauso metaphorisch geantwortet.



Ja, das dachte ich mir schon.



> "Rieseln" finde ich besser.



Tut mir Leid, ich nicht.



> Ich habe eine Idee, wage aber nicht zu geraten.



Warten wir auf Gaer.   



> SO "falsch" ist es auf jeden Fall nicht.  Eher unratsam, sehr unratsam, aber nicht falsch.



Ich habe auch "that looks  wronger than wrong" und nicht "that is wronger than wrong" gesagt.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Gaer hat genauso metaphorisch geantwortet.


You are absolutely correct. 

I was poking fun at myself. Who was talking about not wanting to interrupt the "flow" of the conversation.

I was joking that my part of the conversation was not flowing but p***ing. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I was joking that my part of the conversation was not flowing but p***ing.



It wasn't p***ing at all, Gaer. It was a try and it didn't bother anyone in here (can you say "in here" in a forum"?).


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> It wasn't p***ing at all, Gaer. It was a try and it didn't bother anyone in here (can you say "in here" in a forum"?).


I know I can say it, but I'm very sensitive to the feelings of other people towards language. Since Elroy has stated, for the record, that he does not like some of the language that I'm rather likely to <ahem> use, I simply try to be polite. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Vielleicht "sie zu verraten"?
> 
> Jana



Ist "geraten" denn falsch?

Entschuldigung - ich meinte natürlich "raten" - aber trotzdem: Warum "sie zu verraten" und nicht einfach "zu raten"?


----------



## elroy

> Whodunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das dachte ich mir schon.
> 
> 
> 
> Tut mir Leid, ich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und warum?  Alle Behauptungen sind doch zu bekräftigen!     Ich habe nämlich "Rieseln" vorgeschlagen, weil es eher mit Flüssen zu tun hat, und insofern passt der Metaphor etwas besser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch "that looks  wronger than wrong" und nicht "that is wronger than wrong" gesagt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egal - "wrong" ist auf jeden Fall zu übertrieben.  Du hättest allenfalls "that looks stranger than strange" sagen können.
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I know I can say it, but I'm very sensitive to the feelings of other people towards language. Since Elroy has stated, for the record, that he does not like some of the *language * that I'm rather lickly to <ahem> *say*, I simply try to be polite.
> 
> Gaer



 Gesture appreciated.   

I won't take it personally, though, although the P-word would have sounded just slightly ugly to my ears.   

By the way, are you sure you meant to say "language...say" above?  You don't "say language," do you?  I would suggest either "use language" or "say words."  

PS - My guess was correct.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Gesture appreciated.
> 
> I won't take it personally, though, although the P-word would have sounded just slightly ugly to my ears.
> 
> By the way, are you sure you meant to say "language...say" above? You don't "say language," do you? I would suggest either "use language" or "say words."
> 
> PS - My guess was correct.


"Language" is used as a somewhat slang term for "bad language" or "offensive language", but I should have used the verb "use".

"Watch your language!" (Please don't curse or swear.)

"Watch the kind of language you use."

"Don't use that kind of language."

As I keep saying, I don't know where my brain has been the last 24 hours.

It should be say bad words, use bad language, watch what kind of language you use. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ist "geraten" denn falsch?
> 
> Entschuldigung - ich meinte natürlich "raten" - aber trotzdem: Warum "sie zu verraten" und nicht einfach "zu raten"?



Ich übersetze dir mal alle Wörter:

geraten (in Gefahr/in einen Stau/in Besorgnis) = run into danger etc./get into a traffic jam/get worried etc. etc. etc.

verraten = divulge/betray

raten = guess

Welches Wort gedachtest du zu benützen?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Und warum?  Alle Behauptungen sind doch zu bekräftigen!     Ich habe nämlich "Rieseln" vorgeschlagen, weil es eher mit Flüssen zu tun hat, und insofern passt *diese Metapher* etwas besser.



"Gerinnsel" ist ein "kleines Flüsschen".    "Rieseln" kann man in Bezug auf Sand oder Steinchen verwenden. Wasser "rieselt" doch eigentlich nicht, oder?



> Egal - "wrong" ist auf jeden Fall zu übertrieben.  Du hättest allenfalls "that looks stranger than strange" sagen können.



Okay, werde ich mir merken.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ist "geraten" denn falsch?
> 
> Entschuldigung - ich meinte natürlich "raten" - aber trotzdem: Warum "sie zu verraten" und nicht einfach "zu raten"?


 
Geraten ist auf jeden Fall falsch. Du hast wahrscheinlich wirklich nur "raten" gemeint (to guess). Mir ist jedoch "verraten" statt "raten" eingefallen. 

"Verraten" kann man in dem Satz benutzen, wenn man dazu den Objekt hinzufügt. Dieses "verraten" bedeutet jedoch nicht "heimtückisch preisgeben", sondern einfach "sagen, mitteilen" (ich bestreite jedoch nicht, dass diese Meinungen verwandt sind - auch das englische "betray" hat doch dieselbe Bedeutung: he always wears a poker face - his expression betrays nothing of his true feelings). 

Beispiel: Sei doch nicht so geheimnisvoll. Warum wirst du mir den Grund deiner schlechten Stimmung verraten?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> he always wears a poker face - his expression betrays nothing of his true feelings.



Perfekt! Das hat auch die gleiche Bedeutung im Deutschen: verraten


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Perfekt! Das hat auch die gleiche Bedeutung im Deutschen: verraten


 
Hab ich doch auch geschrieben, nicht?  

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hab ich doch auch geschrieben, nicht?
> 
> Jana



Ja, ich muss wohl zu viel deines Textes überflogen haben.   

Jetzt sehe ich's auch. Na ja, je mehr Bestätigung, desto besser.


----------

